# Privat Kup bolts



## wtbcody (Nov 8, 2010)

Was wondering if the bolts on these are removable? From the rear they look like they are, but I'm no where near sure. I'd be pretty surprised if they weren't though :/ Anyone with any info wanna chime in?

Also, if anyone has removed them, what did you use and did you use different bolts?


----------



## wtbcody (Nov 8, 2010)

seriously? nothing? someone has to know


----------



## wtbcody (Nov 8, 2010)

Does no one know this? I can't be the only one wondering


----------



## ConVW (Sep 19, 2011)

Although they are plastic they can be removed..

Many people do remove them to get metal ones or to paint them


----------



## DubSachs (May 13, 2010)

^ this.. Im actually in the process of removing them from my privat akzents.. Just be careful not to break em if you plan on reinstalling them.


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

I used a 1/4 ratchet extension as a punch and tapped them out with a hammer. You can replace them with any BBS bolt. My privat akzents with black spikes


----------



## DubSachs (May 13, 2010)

^ That looks good sir..


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

DubSachs said:


> ^ That looks good sir..


thanks dude and they will be for sale soon


----------



## DubSachs (May 13, 2010)

Raven1407 said:


> thanks dude and they will be for sale soon


Just wondering, where did you get those bolts?


----------



## shanewoodworth (Feb 4, 2010)

Did you use rs or rm bolts?


----------

